# Organic Fertilizer



## foxhoun (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been recently contacted about using a liguid fertilizer named Aagrand.It seems to be about 50% less than the regular stuff.I am looking for some input from someone about this.

Thanks

Foxhoun


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

You have me scratching my head on this one. Usually anything labeled organic is more expensive than a conventional product.


----------



## foxhoun (Jan 10, 2009)

Take a look at this URl and let me know what you think

Thanks Foxhoun

http://organicagfertilizer.com/Forms/AggrndNewsSpring2007.pdf


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My OPINION is FU-FU juice.It is only 4-3-3 and only putting on a few gallons per acre the actual fert value is very little.I guese if you are going organic thats a different ballgame,if I were to go organic I would plow down about 50 ton of cattle manure before seeding.If you try it maybe do a strip or split a field,then YOU will know.


----------



## msparks (Feb 3, 2009)

4020man said:


> You have me scratching my head on this one. Usually anything labeled organic is more expensive than a conventional product.


Applications are less than $40 per acre per application.

Would recommend applying a good heavy application the first time (1 1/2 to 2 gallons per acre) then 1 gallon per acre on the next cuttings.

Also would be good to see what your PH level is, do you need lime? If so, have a liquid lime that can be applied at the same time as the Fert. This is crushed really fine is available immediately for the plant. Doesn't last as long (changing the PH of the soil) but "fakes" the plant out to uptake more nutrients.


----------



## Tamara in TN (Jul 29, 2008)

> foxhoun said:
> 
> 
> > I have been recently contacted about using a liguid fertilizer named Aagrand.It seems to be about 50% less than the regular stuff.I am looking for some input from someone about this.
> ...


----------

